# Identity known; need wiring diagram.



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello; I have an old (1970-1980?) Sevcon controller ser. no.6701/E. It was out of a forklift mated to a General Dynamics 9" 36v motor. It has a 25 pin connector. Anyone know of a wiring diagram for this ?


----------

